

Progressive Jpeg Demonstration - georgecalm
http://www.patrickmeenan.com/progressive/view.php?img=http%3A%2F%2Fi2.cdn.turner.com%2Fcnn%2Fdam%2Fassets%2F121205093053-leweb-cyborg-c1-main.jpg

======
ZeroGravitas
Very neat. A way to choose the "download speed" for the animation would be a
nice addition.

------
pif
Unfortunately, my electronic photo frame does not support progressive JPEG.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
If you've got some kind of automation routine for putting images onto it you
can losslessly convert them as part of that process.

